# ST Loyes (Fairfield) Exeter



## balrog (Jan 28, 2012)

Linked to part of the History in the Fairfield house set this was about 20% of what was left of the site when we visited. The only history I can find shows this to be a medical centre/centre for people with limb problems or damage.

Inside was great and wish we had more time before the light started to go....or just had my flashgun would of helped. Plan a re visit soon before its gone for good 

1. The Start



1 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

2. The long view



2 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

3. Smashing place



3 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

4. Up



4 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

5. Really



5 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

6. The thought was there, I just don't think they got round to it. 



6 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

7. Think its broken



7 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

8. Boots



10 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

9. Reception



12 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

10. Take a seat



11 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

11. Yes I was tempted to slide down!



8 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

12. Up we go 3 full flights.



13 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

13. Top are room.



9 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

14. The pin is.........6969



14 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

15. Lovely curtains



15 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

16. The attic



16 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

17. Them next door



18 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

18. The Christmas feeling



19 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

19. The safe....and yes I did try to open it with no joy.



20 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

20. Lunch for 1



17 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

worth a visit to any interested people.

Cheers

R


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 28, 2012)

take a seat is my favorite thanks for sharing


----------



## sassyk (Feb 7, 2012)

St Loyes was a school for disabled adults and adults with severe learning difficulties, the main part of the school has been completely demolished by the looks of things. My mother in law was a teacher here for many years.
I believe the other building in the first 2 photos is what used to be the Springbok hall - i regularly gave blood donations here until the site closed.
I think that the site was bought by a developerwith the intention of building a nursing home/old peoples village (exclusive/expensive) but the reccesion put a stop to it so far!!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like it was a cracking building,great report.


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 7, 2012)

Realy ,like this place cheers bud
Some nice structural features.
Developers are pushing for Demo claiming structurebly unsound?
Designs crackin
SK


----------



## dairylicked (Feb 8, 2012)

If this is the site.I think it is I went college there


----------



## smiler (Feb 13, 2012)

Your post was a joy to peruse, More Please. Thanks.


----------



## joshexeter2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

My over edited image of Fairfield, the main white building has been demolished now


----------



## KaraWilliams (Aug 5, 2012)

I visited Fairfield house around a month before the bailiffs got there, evicted the tramps and the building was demolished. 
I tried to visit St Loyes too ont the same day as Fairfield, which was actually a technology college for disabled adults if you wanted to know the origin of it, but the builders were there and they wouldn't grant me access, anyway I went back last night. The building is pretty secure but we found a way in. Here are some pics from Fairfield in June and St Loyes August 2012.

Inside Fairfield:




















The outside:





Inside St Loyes:

























The Hall building:










The outside:










Sorry for the vast amount of pictures, but no doubt it will be gone soon and its a great explore. xx


----------

